
Raspberry Pi PIXEL Desktop for PC and Mac - Ivoah
https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/pixel-pc-mac/
======
AstroJetson
This is pretty cool. I have some elderly Lenovo T60 laptops that this will
give some new life to. I love Pixel on my Raspberry Pi. It's a really clean
interface, easy to use and pretty snappy on the Pi. Hoping it's equally snappy
on the x86 hardware.

------
AstroJetson
Came back to say that it runs well on the T60, and in Virtual box on the same
T60 (win7) and a T61. Pretty spiffy, very nice build.

